# these legit?



## bikerman (Oct 21, 2011)

E testabol 300 gold bull and spartan lab decca anyone have any word on itt


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bikerman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome


----------

